# Flash Player terminé pour Powerbook



## claude 007 (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Pendant combien de temps peut-on encore bénéficier d'Adobe flash player malgré les mise à jour ne se font plus. Certain service ne sont plus accessibles. je lit les vidéos sur youtube mais cela va durer combien de temps avant que tout soit terminé?


merci


----------



## Karamazow (9 Juillet 2011)

Moi j'ai viré flash de mes OSX, autant sur mon PowerPC que sur mon MacIntel.


----------



## claude 007 (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Karamasow

Comment faites vous pour lire les vidéos et webcam en direct?

Quelle installation de plugin ou flash faut-il installer?

Cordialement


----------



## Karamazow (10 Juillet 2011)

Ben, en fait ce qui nécessite le flash, je ne peux pas le lire. Mais comme je ne consulte aucun site nécessitant le flash sur mon PowerBook, je ne suis pas frustré.


----------



## constanceetcalme (18 Décembre 2011)

Salut
J'ai déjà parlé de mes souçis FP sur mon power book G4
plus rien ne marchait 
nous seront lentement mais sûrement mis à la porte de nombreux sites et services de l'internet
avec nos vieilles versions de FP
Etonnement pour moi maintenant tout le streaming refonctionne, mais uniquement sur Safari pas Firefox (enfin tenfourfox que j'ai installé à la place)
Donc il semble que cela dépende aussi pour partie ces outils firefox safari dont je ne me rappelle plus comment on les appelles ces logiciels
Pour youtube il y'a Mactube comme soft qui semble s'occuper de ce problème
Pour ton problème de webcam je ne sais pas je n'utilise pas ces services
Bon courage et bonne chance dans le dédale de la modernité et des misses à jours


----------



## Madalvée (18 Décembre 2011)

Le flash sur powerbook est déjà très lent, les vidéos sont beaucoup plus lourdes qu'à l'époque. Sans parler des animations à l'entrée de certains sites qui mettent des plombes à se dérouler/renrouler et qui gâchent la navigation. Certains sites sont même incompatibles.
Bref, presque les mêmes fonctionnalités qu'un iDevice, on nous gâte.


----------



## wronis (4 Janvier 2012)

constanceetcalme a dit:


> Salut
> Etonnement pour moi maintenant tout le streaming refonctionne, mais uniquement sur Safari pas Firefox (enfin tenfourfox que j'ai installé à la place)
> jours



TenFourFox marche trés bien sur nos vieux G4 / G5 mais a partir de la version 6 il ne supporte plus les plugins et donc par définition flash. De mon doté je reste en version 5 et j'ai le flash. Par contre faut pas être pressé...

Dernière chose : pour gagner du temps il existe clicToFlash qui permet de n'afficher les animations flash que si on clique dessus. Ca accélère grandement la navigation.


----------

